# enter any story as any character



## Brian G Turner (Jul 11, 2003)

You can be any character, in any world, TV, film, or book...

...so who would you be? You may draw up a wishlist. ;D


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 11, 2003)

You've got me thinking!  There are some stories I would absolutely love to be in...wait...most of those don't have indoor plumbing, toothbrushes, vaccines...hmm it might take more thought!  What would I be willing to give up?  Actually a character went through the same thoughts in the Outlander series.  I think I will go with her, the only things that I would miss are luxuries that I really don't need.  Everything else I could handle.  So, in that case, I now have to figure out which character's life is more meaningful to me.  This will give me lots to ponder on my way home from work today (hour long drive).  Thanks for the 'head-scratcher'!  ;D


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2003)

I want to be R2D2! *big grin*


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, here's the short list  ;D

Samantha from the American TV show Bewitched.  I've always wanted to be able to get up in the morning, twitch my nose and be dressed and ready to go in an instant, travel magically, cook and clean magically...you get the picture!

Jon-Tom from Alan Dean Foster's The Spellsinger.  I'm a big animal lover and the idea of living with walking, talking 'humanistic' animals is fascinating to me.  I also love the idea of using what you know from your past to create new and wonderful magic in the here and now.

Claire Beauchamp from Diana Gabaldon's Outlander.  Let's face it, I am in love with Jamie Fraser.  ;D  Other than that, I am also fascinated by the early physician portion of the story, using botanical and 'primitive' techniques to help people in pain and discomfort.  It has made me want to learn it all!

That's the top three.  I would have chosen some livelier sword and sorcery characters because I would love to be able to kick butt like that, but I just don't think I would be able to survive.  I'm a lazy bookworm! ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 15, 2003)

Some of Tolkien's work has always held a perpetual fascination. It would be fascinating to be Gandalf through "The Hobbit" and LOTR - you never really get a sense of his thinking, especially his overall encompassing perception of events - or even of the Ishtari (?), which is barely mentioned, but Saruman and Radaghast (?) were members of, and apprently were directing world events. (Sorry for the ?'s in there, but it's about 14 years since I last saw references to the names, so I don;t remember their spelling very well.  )

It could also be facinating to be someone like Jean-Luc Picard. Must as I dislike a lot of Star Trek writing, the vision itself is quite appealing. 

I guess I'm in my own writings, so I don't tend to see myself in other creative works.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 10, 2003)

Well, if you say any character I would have to pick one of my own creation.
I remember fondly my days as a Dungeons and Dragons geek...so I would have to pick among the throng of my own creations... lol


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 23, 2003)

Lazarus Long as featured in "Time Enough For Love" as well as other Heinlein books.


----------



## Enferos (Aug 24, 2003)

mmm...i think i replied this post in the wrong topic

anakin skywalker
if i'm not him, i hate him
but if i could be him, i would..


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2003)

No one ever replies in the wrong topic - they simply have the same same answers for different questions. 

Certainly Anakin Skywalker is a very intersting character. After all, who with an interest wouldn't be fascinated at the prospect of being the most powerful Jedi ever?


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh anything omnipotent and immortal will do!

Kiwimac


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

Enter any story as any character eh! mmmmm? Possibly Squall from Final Fantasy VII, or perhaps Prince from Lexx. Ah, no, Ive got it. Any story can include true ones i guess. The legendary Wyatt Earp! Sure I might lose a brother to the bullets of Cowboys, my best friend Doc Holliday to TB, and my first wife to Opium abuse, but what a life I'd have. And I get a glorious handlebar tash. And I get to be victorious at the OK Coral to avenge the death of my brother. I'd be Wyatt Earp.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

That 'tache is superb!


----------



## milamber (Sep 13, 2003)

Pug/Milamber from Feist's Magician.
Alec from Dark Angel
The Doctor from Doctor Who


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2003)

Aha! But _which_ Doctor Who?


----------



## milamber (Sep 15, 2003)

The new animated webcast is using a 9th Doctor, so I'd be the 10th Doctor.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 20, 2003)

I just hope you've got the scarf to suit. 

(You _do_ have a long multi-color scarf, don't you?  )


----------



## milamber (Sep 21, 2003)

No scarf.  No hat.  No patchwork multi-coloured coat.  No question mark umbrella.  I could find a piece of celery, but then I'd have to buy a shirt with a lapel to suit.

Maybe I'll just grow my hair, wear a beanie and pass myself off as the 1st Doctor reincarnated and having lost a few hundred years in age.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2003)

The scarf is a must do for sheer eccentric coolness. If I see one in the shops, I'll think of you and Doctor Who. Have you any elderly relations who could help you out by knitting a bona-fide imitation Tom Baker Doctor Who scarf?


----------



## milamber (Sep 22, 2003)

Afraid not, but I attended a Doctor Who Club for a few years and there was this kid who usually wore a brown coat, a long brown scarf and sometimes even the hat.

Pug/Milamber would be easier - plain grey robe.


----------



## AVON (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah, "well now" that's a more simple question to answer!

AVON, THE DOCTOR (all of 'em!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











) or, MR. SPOCK!

(Although, SHERLOCK HOLMES & 007 JAMES BOND are simmering under the surface!)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd like to be the fourth Doctor Who. He's got a cool scarf, he eats jellybabies, he has a mechanical dog AND he travels time and space fighting evil and men in salt shakers ... what could be cooler?


----------



## Solitare (Nov 25, 2003)

*Which Character????*

*Well, that is an interesting question....mmmmm there is so many to choose from. I would have to say I would like to be Beatrix from Final Fantasy 9, or maybe, it would be great to be the "Tree Herder" Ent from LOTR.   No, I would like to be Gandalf the White. He is really cool.*


----------



## Incognito (Nov 25, 2003)

That's probably the first time I've ever heard anyone desire to be an Ent - kudos for being different.


----------



## Nightlife-Dying (Nov 28, 2003)

*Gryphons!!!*

I would probably want to be Skandaron from the Mage Wars series by Mercedes Lackey. I mean, I would get to fly and use magic and kick tail, AND be special. Not ot mention the whole "I'm the hero of everything part"....^<^


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 25, 2004)

Any character?

I would actually dream of having my own TARDIS and perhaps be a Time Lord...lol.

A Jedi Knight from the old republic transported to the new one in time to help the Rebellion and Luke Skywalker rebuild the Jedi Knights.

A Captain of a Starship in the Star Trek universe and fight alongside the "mirror mirror" universe Spock. They have enough heroes in the known timeline....lol.

AAAAhhhh ....So many possibilities....


----------



## Amidala (Jan 26, 2004)

OOoh ooh
I would be a tolkienesque Kind of ranger charecter living in the forest but with so damn good fighting skills 
Very smart but very cynical oh yeah thats me!


----------



## Esioul (Mar 25, 2004)

Any character who is clever and could do my homework easily. So any kind of genius. Maybe Turnus, but I wouldn't die, I'd tell Aeneas what I thought of him, although of course I don't want to be a bloke! I can't think of any others off hand.


----------



## Elohim is plural (Mar 26, 2004)

uketonen...from amy thompsons 'the colour of distance' and 'through alien eyes'

duncan idaho(all of his incarnations) from dune

q from next gen

EIP


----------



## aftermath (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh, Mat from Wheel of Time.. maybe visist Vegas... lol

Or, what's her name? anyone watch Ghost in the Shell? The main character, i can't think of her name. My bloody dog ate that film on me...grr 

Or maybe, the main character from Blood; the last vampire... don't recall her name either

hell, maybe i just want to have a baby.... lol! 

I can keep my egg in a box.


----------



## erickad71 (Mar 26, 2004)

You guys will probably think I'm goofy but I would *love* to be a dragon rider from Anne McCaffery's Pern books. To be able to fly through the skies on the back of a dragon...ahh, a dream come true .

My second would be an Aes Sedai  .


----------



## Esioul (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm, it might be quite fun to be a dragon rider, although as someone who is terrified of heights I think I'll pass on that one. What is an Aes Sedai?

I think the brain of Sherlock Holmes would be useful for seeing impossible points on maps and charts for my archaeology homework. Or maybe the brain of Odysseus. 

On the whole most fictional characters lead quite frightening lives- I can't really think of anyone I'd like to be in that sense.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 27, 2004)

An Aes Sedai is basically a magic wielder from Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series.

I would love to be a dragon rider - I love heights and animals. Being able to do magic would certainly be interesting at the very least.

I agree that a great deal of the characters in fantasy and science fiction lead dangerous lives, otherwise they'd be kind of dull to read! I've never been in serious danger (knock on wood!) so I don't know how I would react to it. I'd hope that I could be cool and calm and not just freak, wet my pants and run away...but until you are there you never know. I have to add that I'm horribly squeamish at the sight of blood - on others.  My blood doesn't seem to bother me but when my husband had knife wounds that needed treating on his hands and he couldn't do it, I was an awful nurse, so afraid of hurting him that changing the bandages was a trial.  I nearly fainted once when I leaned down to look at his injured toe once.  I'm pitiful.  I get it honestly though, dad fainted when my brother broke open his chin falling out of the bed.  Poor mom, 8 mos prego with me had to carry brother to the car while dad recovered  .  That being said, I think life as a fantasy character would at least not be boring!


----------



## Esioul (Mar 27, 2004)

No, definitely not boring. I don't think I cope terribly well with disasters, although the nearest thing to a disaster I've ever come across is being slightly lost on the top of a mountain in the Yorkshire Dales at 10m at night in the wind and rain. It was probably more horrible than anything else. Blood doesn't bother me, but I can't stand sick. I have to walk over a bridge to get to college with has horrid piles of sick all the way down it because there's a nightclub nearby. Sorry. You don't want to know that. 

I haven't read the Wheel of Time series, or anything by thay author, even. Do you recommend it as a good read?


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 27, 2004)

'Sick' as you say has never bothered me, I suppose it is a factor of having to clean it up so often that I've just gotten used to it.  However, I do find that I will do nearly anything to keep myself from being sick.  The act makes me feel even worse.  Urgh.  I think I need some Tums. 

Jordan's WoT a good read?  Hmmm...that depends.  I found the characters well-rounded and interesting, the basic plotlines typical but not dull, but quite often the author has been accused of being long-winded and overblown (by me too).  I genuinely like the story and the characters but have found fault with the way the series is very drawn out (so far 7 large books I think and the whole time involved is about a year or so - I may be corrected on this as I read them a while ago and have a very poor memory).  If you don't mind that and the annoying habit he has of reintroducing each element and character in each new book, then yes I would recommend the series.  While he has his faults, he spins a good tale and doesn't mess around with flat and dull characters.
There's a thread over in the books section regarding Jordan and this series so if you are interested, pop over there and see what others have to say about it.


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmm... I always thought it would be exciting to get a letter in the mail when I was 11 years old telling me I was born to be a witch.  

Also, I'd like to be Fianne or Liadan, from Juliet Marillier's Sevenwaters trilogy.  Fianne is a sorceress that can manipulate the elements, change her appearance, and transform into animals.  Liadan is an excellent healer and can read minds in order to heal a person's spirit.  She and her brother can also communicate telepathically.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Mar 28, 2004)

I'd be a Nazgul.  Definately.  You get to fly around on a fell beast everywhere, stab Elijah Wood and wear cool boots with daggers on!  How cool is that?


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Mar 31, 2004)

It'd be great up until your ignominious death at the hands of some jerkin-busting midgets.Personally I'd like to see Karsa Orlong from Steven Erikson's House of Chains in just about any story ever. I'd particularly love to watch the ten foot tall behemoth wielding his unbreakable stone greatsword and commanding the thousand enslaved souls of his victims as he trashes Middle Earth. No whinging about the horror of it all for him, just a bucketful of kicked ***.


----------



## demigod.bran (Apr 4, 2004)

he. i would be thomas covenant from dah chronicles. i will go round complaining that i cant save the world and blast everyone with wild magic. hehe. i feel like doin that all the time.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh, dear, I think my answer will be terribly embarrassing.  I’d want to be Sara in Anne McCaffrey’s _Restoree_:  rescue (and marry) a hero after being mysteriously plucked from Earth by aliens in a traumatizing experience that everyone will admire you for overcoming.  Plus you get a new nose.  What’s not to like?  

Somewhat more ambitiously, I’d get a kick out of blowing everyone away as Aeryn Sun in _Farscape_.  Or River in _Firefly_.

If I switched genders, I’d want to be Rustum “Bat” Battachariya in Charles Sheffield’s _Dark as Day_ and _Cold as Ice_: a food-loving, extremely antisocial, relic-collecting hacker-genius.  Or Miles Vorkosigan in Lois McMaster Bujold’s novels:  a physically challenged and psychologically damaged yet pedigreed person who comes into his own. 

Odd.  I notice that most of these are tortured characters who have physical or mental problems that I wouldn’t want to have in real life, but I relate to their angst strongly and admire the way they succeed despite their problems.  I know I don't have it in me to do as they do.  I'd just curl up in a corner and whine, or stand around with my hands on my hips and complain.


----------



## jackokent (Apr 22, 2006)

I'd like to be Azhrarn from Tanith Lee's Night's Master, Death's Master, Delusion's Master etc etc.

He seems a terribly cool sort of chap and can more or less do what he likes.


----------



## nixie (Apr 22, 2006)

I want to be Lady Envy from the Malazan series, just think of the havoc I could create


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 23, 2006)

Kaylee from Firefly
Or
Edward from Cowboy Bebop
OR
Hakkai from Saiyuki
OR
My alternate person from a story my friends and I came up with

Though that's just the short list.  There's too many to choose from.


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 23, 2006)

I would like to be Faraday from Sara Douglass's Axis Trilogy.

Although so many tragic things happened to her, she was such a strong person.


----------



## Teir (Apr 24, 2006)

someone mysterious but skillful and deadly


----------



## Salazar (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmm... so many characters... um, I pick Boba Fett from Star Wars because he's a specialist, he's ruthless and one of the best of what he does.


----------



## cornelius (Apr 24, 2006)

that's hard... I'd go by Teirs idea ( mysterious - skillfull deadly)

like Beorn, but a bit less obvious, probably cloacked, with a weapon or two and a magic spell or five, and maybe also a summoning skill and an inner demon


----------



## hermi-nomi (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you know, I've been thinking about this and yet I can't think of anything better than being a character in the Potter universe. Slightly tempted by being a character in Tamora Pierces Wild Magic universe (probably as one of Brokefangs wolves) or as a character in The Black Magician universe. Someone who is friends with either Dorrien or Dannyl. Terrible that all my choices come from YA novels huh? Something like being an X-Men character would be cool, but I would want to be right in the thick of things. Ambassorial Assistant? Fine. Wolf? As long as I could be vegetarian. Hogwarts student? Oh yes, esecially if Hermione helps me with my homework.


----------



## orena (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd like to be someone who is in aw of the future and gets to play with all the amazing inventions that haven't been created yet, but doesn't get thrown into a universe altering situation where if I screw up everyone is killed. Fry from Futurama comes to mind, except I wouldn't want to be dumb like him. 

If I wanted to be adventurous and actually accomplish something important I would be a ranger from Babylon 5.


----------



## Coolhand (Apr 26, 2006)

Ahhh, so many to choose from. I think (and I'm sorry for the lack of originality here, but it's just the way it is.) I'd love to be Han Solo, smuggling my rougish way around the star wars galaxy with a good blaster at my side. I'd get to snog princesses, fly the Falcon, hang out with wookies, make fun of Jedi and apologise to bartenders about the mess.
Grooooovy.


----------



## alicebandassassin (Apr 27, 2006)

If i could be any body from any book i think i would go for odd thomas from said book by dean koontz just so i could have weird talks with elvis,


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd like to be a Paladin from Elizabeth Moon's 'Deed of Paksenarrion' series.  The idea of drawing on powers gifted by the gods and fighting the good fight always did appeal.  Those paladins are just so darned cool.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 27, 2006)

Trinity from the Matrix, but *only from the first film*.


_'I just thought, um... you were a guy.'_
_'Most guys do.'_


----------



## Aeris (Apr 28, 2006)

So many to chose from.... well, here goes:

Can we chose from games, as well?  Because I have a couple from games.  One being Tifa Lockheart from Final Fantasy VII, because she can kick a** with her bare hands.  The other one being Joanna Dark from Perfect Dark.  The thought of handling all of those guns makes me sallivate...

From movies?  Mystique or Storm.... yup, pretty much.  Trinity was a good idea too, though..... man!  This is so _hard_!  Fun to think about, though.


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 28, 2006)

A cat in "The Cats of Ulthar", who take revenge upon the murder of a kitten in HP Lovecraft's story of that name: from that day, it was forbidden to harm a cat in that city.

The Cat That Walked by Himself in Rudyard Kipling's Just So Stories. 

Bagheera the panther in Rudyard Kipling's The Jungle Book and The Second Jungle Book 

Greymalkin, one of the witches' cats in The Midnight Folk by John Masefield 

The cat in I Am a Cat by Natsume Soseki. 

Mogget, a magical entity in the form of a cat, in the fantasy novels Sabriel, Lirael and Abhorsen by Garth Nix 

O'lal, monitor of Earth in Alan Dean Fosters Cat-A-Lyst 

Schrödinger's Cat.

There's probably a pattern here and something strage in my psyche no doubt.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Apr 28, 2006)

I take it that you hate cats ...


----------



## Esioul (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm.. hard question... msot fantasy/sci fi characters seem to have very dangerous lives. The evil Major Kira from the mirror universe thingy in DS9 is pretty cool. Or Kitty from Anna Karennina because I like Levin.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 30, 2006)

OOOOOOOIIIIIIIII, when I was a little girl I always wanted to be Maid Marion in Disney`s "Robin Hood", damn, I really thought that fox was cute


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 20, 2021)

I'd go for Dune, and opt to be Glossu Rabban 'Beast'  Harkonnen.
What jolly good fun he had for most of his life


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 20, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> I'd go for Dune, and opt to be Glossu Rabban 'Beast'  Harkonnen.
> What jolly good fun he had for most of his life


Have you come over all Baylorish or what?


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Have you come over all Baylorish or what?


Deffo!
I couldn't resist reviving this


----------



## Astro Pen (Aug 20, 2021)

Despite the need for a gender adjustment I think *Amber Macx *from Stross's _Accelerando,* _or possibly *Aineko *the evolving robotic cat in the same novel.

Then again *Hari Seldon *appeals as I become old enough to prefer far reaching philosophies to  transient action.

* Accelerando - Wikipedia


----------



## Vince W (Aug 20, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> I'd go for Dune, and opt to be Glossu Rabban 'Beast'  Harkonnen.
> What jolly good fun he had for most of his life


Bold and unique choice.

I would love to say a Dune character. It's almost impossible not to, but I think I'll say Slippery Jim DiGriz. It appeals to my criminal leanings.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 21, 2021)

Kane The Mystic Swordsman  and the novel,  *Bloodstone. * If im going to be a villain , I want be a heroic one. 

And actually,  since the* A Gothic Touch   *has Kane meeting Elric and Moonglum , He now has a tie in to Eternal Champion multiverse . Yes, I think id like to be Kane and with aid of the Bloodstone ring , Id like pay a visit to the Earth in the novel *The Eternal Champion *John Daker/Erekose and his beloved Ermizad and the Elderen , and Id bring along a nice big army of 9 foot tall fanged Rillyti toadies with me to keep me company and recuse humanity from the Erekose and the the Eldren .


----------



## AllanR (Aug 21, 2021)

Astro Pen said:


> *Amber Macx *from Stross's _Accelerando,* _or possibly *Aineko *the evolving robotic cat


Even the father.  Map your consciousness on a flock of pigeons!


----------



## Guttersnipe (Oct 12, 2021)

Arthur in Hitchhiker's Guide. Nothing is boring after the world ends.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 13, 2021)

Just some random bloke in Iain M Banks' Culture. It sounds quite nice and you can basically do what you like.


----------



## The Big Peat (Oct 14, 2021)

James Bond, the man with the magic liver.


----------



## Luiglin (Oct 14, 2021)

The Librarian... ook


----------



## Deke (Oct 15, 2021)

The player character from Skyrim lol, let me in that world I want to beat up dragons and eat cheese by the wheel.


----------



## nixie (Oct 15, 2021)

nixie said:


> I want to be Lady Envy from the Malazan series, just think of the havoc I could create


Has my preference changed,  no but it has evolved.
Any of the mage from the Malazan world.
A Knight radiant from Sanderson's Stormlight Archives, preferably Lift.

Nona from Lawrence's Book of the Ancestors series.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 15, 2021)

Deke said:


> The player character from Skyrim lol, let me in that world I want to beat up dragons and eat cheese by the wheel.



Just be careful nobody steals your sweetroll...

I always like it in games where you can heal yourself by eating. In Fallout 4, you can shrug off bullet wounds if you gobble down enough steak (in the middle of shootouts). My favourite was Bioshock 2, where you can heal up by eating tins of beans, despite having neither a tin opener nor an accessible mouth!


----------

